# Ebay suspension no reason given



## Vicki C (Jan 13, 2022)

So, last year I bought some essential oils off of eBay. I won’t talk about the vendor, but I’ll say that it was not a great experience - the shipment was delayed for some time, and I ended up returning some of them because the quality was dubious. Shortly after this purchase I received an email from ebay saying my account was suspended. I thought it was a spoof and sent it to the eBay security team. Recently, I went to buy a vacuum cleaner part and discovered my account has been permanently suspended. I have had a few online chats and they won’t tell me what happened, and they hang up on me. I have used eBay maybe five times in my life. I’m not a criminal, and I can certainly get along without eBay in my life, but I feel traumatized. The only thing I can think is that it had something to do with the essential oil purchase, but they gave me a five star review. In fact all my buyer reviews are five stars. (There are only five.) Has this happened to anyone else before?


----------



## TheGecko (Jan 13, 2022)

It's entirely possible that someone spoofed your email to open a fraudulent account and caused all sorts of problems and because you rarely use eBay, it's just easier to shrug you off than deal with the headache.


----------



## Obsidian (Jan 13, 2022)

My aunt had a account suspended years ago, it was due to a dispute with another seller.
She never did get it figured out and eventually just made another account with a different email


----------



## Vicki C (Jan 13, 2022)

TheGecko said:


> It's entirely possible that someone spoofed your email to open a fraudulent account and caused all sorts of problems and because you rarely use eBay, it's just easier to shrug you off than deal with the headache.


I thought that too, but they told me it was not due to fraudulent activity.


Obsidian said:


> My aunt had a account suspended years ago, it was due to a dispute with another seller.
> She never did get it figured out and eventually just made another account with a different email


I think it must be because of the seller I was dealing with, but eBay says I am permanently blocked and can’t open another account. It has made me feel ridiculously upset- I’m a normal, rule following person - and I can’t get any answers. Oh well. First world problem I know.


----------



## AliOop (Jan 13, 2022)

Vicki C said:


> I thought that too, but they told me it was not due to fraudulent activity.
> 
> I think it must be because of the seller I was dealing with, but eBay says I am permanently blocked and can’t open another account. It has made me feel ridiculously upset- I’m a normal, rule following person - and I can’t get any answers. Oh well. First world problem I know.


Ugh, that would be upsetting to me, as well. You have been slandered and convicted as guilty, with no opportunity to defend yourself - which really aggravates my already over-developed sense of justice.

Like Obsidian recommended, the next time you need or want something from EBay, I would try opening another account with a different email address. Also, use a slightly different version of your name, like Vic instead of Vicki, or add in/leave out a middle initial, etc. If you can use a different shipping address, that would be great, too, but probably isn't necessary.

Don't even bother doing any of this until you are ready to buy something from them. That way, there will be less time for them to analyze the new account and potentially link it to the old one.


----------



## glendam (Jan 13, 2022)

That is so odd, as a seller (when I was getting rid of stuff around the house), I had a few people who bid and won auctions, and later asked me to cancel.  I remember there was an option to block them from future bids, and I did that.  But other than that, I don't remember there being an option to "report" a buyer besides the rating system.  Here are some possible reasons for suspension.  Was your account "verified"?  that seems to be the main reason for suspension (lack of verification).  I am sure there is a way around it like suggested above.


----------



## Vicki C (Jan 13, 2022)

glendam said:


> That is so odd, as a seller (when I was getting rid of stuff around the house), I had a few people who bid and won auctions, and later asked me to cancel.  I remember there was an option to block them from future bids, and I did that.  But other than that, I don't remember there being an option to "report" a buyer besides the rating system.  Here are some possible reasons for suspension.  Was your account "verified"?  that seems to be the main reason for suspension (lack of verification).  I am sure there is a way around it like suggested above.


I looked at that too - I have had an account for ages with no problems and I did have an old credit card linked, but wasn’t using it. I unlinked the card. The EO vendor wasn’t perfect, but they did give me a five star rating. The whole thing is so unsettling.


AliOop said:


> Ugh, that would be upsetting to me, as well. You have been slandered and convicted as guilty, with no opportunity to defend yourself - which really aggravates my already over-developed sense of justice.
> 
> Like Obsidian recommended, the next time you need or want something from EBay, I would try opening another account with a different email address. Also, use a slightly different version of your name, like Vic instead of Vicki, or add in/leave out a middle initial, etc. If you can use a different shipping address, that would be great, too, but probably isn't necessary.
> 
> Don't even bother doing any of this until you are ready to buy something from them. That way, there will be less time for them to analyze the new account and potentially link it to the old one.


That’s good advice - but I feel like it would just open the wound again if they realize it’s me and banish me from the site again. I can live without them. Mostly I wanted all my soap pals to be indignant on my behalf. ❤
I was so agitated and upset this morning. Many people would laugh it off I’m sure but it’s really bugging me.


----------



## Obsidian (Jan 13, 2022)

I would be bothered too. You were banned with no explination.
Have you asked to dispute the ban?


----------



## Vicki C (Jan 13, 2022)

Obsidian said:


> I would be bothered too. You were banned with no explination.
> Have you asked to dispute the ban?


They tell me the decision is final.  They say that they can’t tell me what I did because I might use the information to circumvent the suspension. It’s impossible to talk to anyone there. This is all by online chat. Very draconian.


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Jan 13, 2022)

I‘m feeling indignant for you!  {{{hug}}}


----------



## AliOop (Jan 13, 2022)

Me too!!!


----------



## TheGecko (Jan 13, 2022)

Vicki C said:


> They tell me the decision is final.  They say that they can’t tell me what I did because I might use the information to circumvent the suspension. It’s impossible to talk to anyone there. This is all by online chat. Very draconian.



I would call.


----------



## Vicki C (Jan 13, 2022)

TheGecko said:


> I would call.


They are very difficult to talk to. I found a number online and basically had to lie my way through the automated answers to get to talk to some one who was very nice but couldn’t give me any more information.


----------



## gww (Jan 13, 2022)

The big companies might win if they want but I have got ignorant on things that if it were thought about it would not be worth it but that made me mad about the lack of respect towards me. 

One time on directv I cancelled my plan and I contacted the bbb and the state attorney general and every one else I could think of cause I thought they were using an extortion business practice. 

In the end, one of the many VPs of the company called me and gave me what I wanted and I still have directv for now though I still feel bad cause I know they are doing the same thing to many others.  Your situation is the kind that would probably set me off where I may take the chance of cutting off my nose to spite my face just to try and prove a point.  

I have lost bigger money due to my own mistakes but have fought over very small amounts based on principle.

I could be the kind that might find some way to fix it though hook or crook and then only use them as a last resort due to having to go though it.

I think the people are right that they are big enough that they can write someone off with out care but also figure that same bigness has them get rid of problem in an inefficient way also if you get the right person.  They don't get too hurt either way it goes.  I may never shop there again but would want to fix it if I was innocent.  Even if it gained me little.
Cheers
gww


----------



## glendam (Jan 13, 2022)

I am very indignant on your behalf @Vicki C !
What I find most surprising is that most articles I have found about it, state that it happens mostly to Ebay sellers, not so many to buyers.  And that ebay usually emails you to notify you in advance, or warn you.  The fact that this took you by surprise tells me they didn't email you, so I suspect something really weird has happened.


----------



## TheGecko (Jan 14, 2022)

glendam said:


> I am very indignant on your behalf @Vicki C !
> What I find most surprising is that most articles I have found about it, state that it happens mostly to Ebay sellers, not so many to buyers.  And that ebay usually emails you to notify you in advance, or warn you.  The fact that this took you by surprise tells me they didn't email you, so I suspect something really weird has happened.



She mentions that she they did, but she thought it was a scam.


----------



## glendam (Jan 14, 2022)

TheGecko said:


> She mentions that she they did, but she thought it was a scam.


Oh yes, I had forgotten that part!


----------



## Vicki C (Jan 14, 2022)

TheGecko said:


> She mentions that she they did, but she thought it was a scam.


They did send an email but it had “scammer grammar” - I didn’t think it was from them. Then I did see that there was a message on the eBay website but there was no further info or specifics or means to resolve anything. This was several months ago and I just sort of forgot about it, since there was nothing I could do. Since then my status went from suspended to banned for life.
I just read a book, “The Feather Thief” in which people commit actual crimes using eBay. They must have some crazy algorithms if I am the one getting culled out.



gww said:


> I may never shop there again but would want to fix it if I was innocent.  Even if it gained me little.
> Cheers
> gww


That’s just how I feel but having spent two mornings trying to do so I’ve been left so frustrated and upset I felt like I was going to give myself a heart attack. Yesterday I had to go chainsaw some firewood to calm down. So at least I have some firewood.


----------



## Marsi (Jan 14, 2022)

Firewood is good

Just 

Sorry you had to experience the new algorithms.

Mine was a loss of account for not providing the appopriate gopher facial (drivers licence, address, etc. ..) Some folk are ok with that level of detail. If you ignore that request (for extreme identification), you get a permanent ban.

If/when you create a new account they will know it's you - and it's often ok. Try it when you need to.


----------



## TheGecko (Jan 14, 2022)

Vicki C said:


> They must have some crazy algorithms if I am the one getting culled out.



Those so-called 'algorithms' are the reason I don't post much on FB.  I have two warnings for supposedly "violating community standards".  If anyone had actually read the posts, they would have seen that I didn't, and while I can understand that there are probably millions of posts that get flagged and it's easier to write a script that handles the issue, if someone takes the time to contact you, then you should get off your lazy butt and do something about it.  But then again, FB isn't making any money off of me so what do they care.


----------



## Vicki C (Jan 14, 2022)

TheGecko said:


> Those so-called 'algorithms' are the reason I don't post much on FB.  I have two warnings for supposedly "violating community standards".  If anyone had actually read the posts, they would have seen that I didn't, and while I can understand that there are probably millions of posts that get flagged and it's easier to write a script that handles the issue, if someone takes the time to contact you, then you should get off your lazy butt and do something about it.  But then again, FB isn't making any money off of me so what do they care.


I got a warning for posting a link to a lye company on a soap group on fb. No idea why, I remember when lye was hard to get because people were using it to make meth, maybe that’s why?
Another person got flagged for bullying for responding to a question someone asked about what lard was, and he just wrote “pig fat.” That one is at least understandable!


----------



## TheGecko (Jan 14, 2022)

Vicki C said:


> I got a warning for posting a link to a lye company on a soap group on fb. No idea why, I remember when lye was hard to get because people were using it to make meth, maybe that’s why?



Speaking of making meth...there was a story on the news last night that because of the rash of 'homemade bombs'...we can expect those who purchase their Sodium Hydroxide (aka 'drain cleaner' from hardware stores to start getting scrutinized by the FBI and Homeland Security.  We can expect that it is going to be locked up behind the counter or a cage before too long and you'll be required to show ID.   

And I have no doubt that this scrutiny will expand to those who purchase Essential Depot Sodium Hydroxide or other brands from Amazon and then on to regular soap suppliers.  I usually buy 8lb containers of Lye, but just checked in purchasing 50lbs bags once I figure out how to proper storage solutions.  That may seem over-reactive, but being proactive has served me well over the years.  Better to have it and not need it, then to need it and not have it.  And knowing the government, it would not be unreasonable to assume that as scrutiny increases, so will the cost.


----------



## CreativeWeirdo (Jan 14, 2022)

TheGecko said:


> Speaking of making meth...there was a story on the news last night that because of the rash of 'homemade bombs'...we can expect those who purchase their Sodium Hydroxide (aka 'drain cleaner' from hardware stores to start getting scrutinized by the FBI and Homeland Security.  We can expect that it is going to be locked up behind the counter or a cage before too long and you'll be required to show ID.
> 
> And I have no doubt that this scrutiny will expand to those who purchase Essential Depot Sodium Hydroxide or other brands from Amazon and then on to regular soap suppliers.  I usually buy 8lb containers of Lye, but just checked in purchasing 50lbs bags once I figure out how to proper storage solutions.  That may seem over-reactive, but being proactive has served me well over the years.  Better to have it and not need it, then to need it and not have it.  And knowing the government, it would not be unreasonable to assume that as scrutiny increases, so will the cost.




Is there anything about "the right to bear lye" in your constitution.     So Sorry, the snarkyness just came out there.


----------



## Professor Bernardo (Jan 15, 2022)

Vicki C said:


> They are very difficult to talk to. I found a number online and basically had to lie my way through the automated answers to get to talk to some one who was very nice but couldn’t give me any more information.


I have had to deal with issues on Ebay in the past and usually had not too difficult of a time.  Biggest problem is the language gap as most of their phone people are based in the Phillipines.  At least for me that is.

1. Due to the language problems, if there is a misunderstanding then ask to speak to a supervisor.  DON'T let the person you're talking to try to say otherwise.  Be firm but polite and keep requesting a supervisor.  Ebay's "Online Chat" is absolutely horrible... never use that venue to deal with issues.

2. Escalate the issue further up the chain, if possible.  Something happened somewhere that's for sure.
3. How many transactions had you done on Ebay?  To be honest, the higher the transaction count (whether buyer or seller) the easier it is to get issues resolved.
4. Some sellers, very few in fact, are complete tools and will do anything to ruin a buyer's standing or reputation, all because of an issue that occurred.
5. Persistence is the key.  Myself, being a former purchasing agent, would put that "hat" on when dealing with issues whether it's Ebay, PayPal, Amazon, etc.

Here is the number I use to contact Ebay Customer Service:  866-540-3229

DON'T GIVE UP!  There are layers of the proverbial onion one must peel away in order to the answer.



glendam said:


> What I find most surprising is that most articles I have found about it, state that it happens mostly to Ebay sellers, not so many to buyers. And that ebay usually emails you to notify you in advance, or warn you. The fact that this took you by surprise tells me they didn't email you, so I suspect something really weird has happened.


She is absolutely correct!  
There is something hinky going on here and it needs to be resolved.


----------



## Vicki C (Jan 15, 2022)

Professor Bernardo said:


> I have had to deal with issues on Ebay in the past and usually had not too difficult of a time.  Biggest problem is the language gap as most of their phone people are based in the Phillipines.  At least for me that is.
> 
> 1. Due to the language problems, if there is a misunderstanding then ask to speak to a supervisor.  DON'T let the person you're talking to try to say otherwise.  Be firm but polite and keep requesting a supervisor.  Ebay's "Online Chat" is absolutely horrible... never use that venue to deal with issues.
> 
> ...


Thank you! This all SO helpful. The online chat people have all hung up on me. I swear I was being courteous. 
How do you get through to a human using that number? I had to lie which made me feel like I would be even more in the doghouse with them. I think this vendor must have dragged me down which is unfortunate.


----------



## Hope Ann (Jan 15, 2022)

I'm indignant for you too!  :::hugs:::

Hope


----------



## Professor Bernardo (Jan 15, 2022)

Vicki C said:


> How do you get through to a human using that number?


Keep repeating endlessly.... until you get connected to a true flesh & blood bipedal mammalian homo sapien... CUSTOMER SERVICE, long pause  CUSTOMER SERVICE, CUSTOMER SERVICE.  That's after each "automated response" from those cotton pickin' automated phone systems things.  (Kind of like the HAL9000 computer in 2001 - A SPACE ODYSSEY.)  

It takes patience, resolve, a firm steady voice and perhaps a nice dollop of Bailey's Irish Cream in your coffee whilst doing this!  

I am curious?  You had to lie... as in what way?  You shouldn't have to do that.  Of course, a little lie now and then never hurts.


----------



## TheGecko (Jan 15, 2022)

Vicki C said:


> I had to lie which made me feel like I would be even more in the doghouse with them.



What's the worst they can do to you...suspended your account?  Oh, they already did.   

FYI - If it makes you feel better about lying in order to talk to someone who can actually help you, PayPal...which is owned by eBay, is looking at a class-action lawsuit for unlawful business practices.


----------



## Vicki C (Jan 15, 2022)

Professor Bernardo said:


> Keep repeating endlessly.... until you get connected to a true flesh & blood bipedal mammalian homo sapien... CUSTOMER SERVICE, long pause  CUSTOMER SERVICE, CUSTOMER SERVICE.  That's after each "automated response" from those cotton pickin' automated phone systems things.  (Kind of like the HAL9000 computer in 2001 - A SPACE ODYSSEY.)
> 
> It takes patience, resolve, a firm steady voice and perhaps a nice dollop of Bailey's Irish Cream in your coffee whilst doing this!
> 
> I am curious?  You had to lie... as in what way?  You shouldn't have to do that.  Of course, a little lie now and then never hurts.


i think you have to say you are calling about fraud in order to even be making the call, I had looked at this along with other sites eBay Customer Service Phone Number (866) 961-9253, Email, Address
While you are waiting the recording says repeatedly if you’re calling about something else go to their online chat.
I have had three online chats and one phone call. The phone call was on a weekend - I did ask if I could speak to a supervisor, but the person on the line said no, but I don’t think anyone in management works on weekends. He was a little bit hard for me to understand.
The online chats get me nowhere. They start out by saying oh how terrible, then there is a long pause, then they come back and say I pose too big of a risk, they can’t tell me what I did, they are sure I am disappointed but the decision is final, blah blah blah, then they hang up.


----------



## cmzaha (Jan 15, 2022)

TheGecko said:


> And I have no doubt that this scrutiny will expand to those who purchase Essential Depot Sodium Hydroxide or other brands from Amazon and then on to regular soap suppliers.  I usually buy 8lb containers of Lye, but just checked in purchasing 50lbs bags once I figure out how to proper storage solutions.  That may seem over-reactive, but being proactive has served me well over the years.  Better to have it and not need it, then to need it and not have it.  And knowing the government, it would not be unreasonable to assume that as scrutiny increases, so will the cost.


When I was purchasing 50 lb bags of lye from a local chemical company I had to have my resale license on file and show my driver's license. They also logged my car license plate and I had to transport it in an enclosed trunk. So I would not even be able to purchase from them now that I sold that particular car and only have Kia Soul's.


----------



## Vicki C (Jan 19, 2022)

Okay - just tried again. The phone number leads me into an automated system that goes in circles until it hangs up on me. The chat sends me to the account suspension purgatory where the representative tells me that they can’t tell me anything about why I am suspended because it will help me avoid detection while violating their policies. There is no call back option available.

Looking back at my emails I did make a mistake - when I wanted to return items I canceled the bid, which was stupidly not the right way, and then realized it and initiated a return. So maybe this misstep was what got me kicked out. This was all in the matter of a day. I corrected what I did wrong, returned the items, was credited, and received a good review. Maybe this was it, but it was my ineptitude, not malice. They won’t even tell me though. I’m so mad that I bought the EOs from this company. Slow service and dubious product.


----------



## paradisi (Jan 19, 2022)

If you were to try again, perhaps if you tell the representative that kind of upfront, that you think perhaps you've made a mistake and want to rectify it.... (rather than get to where they do the passive-aggressive thing of not telling you what you did wrong)... they might relent? 

Or maybe just write them off as not worth the struggle. I'd be sick of it. It's how I feel about PayPal and I haven't been banned, I just hate dealing with them so I don't.


----------



## Vicki C (Jan 19, 2022)

paradisi said:


> If you were to try again, perhaps if you tell the representative that kind of upfront, that you think perhaps you've made a mistake and want to rectify it.... (rather than get to where they do the passive-aggressive thing of not telling you what you did wrong)... they might relent?
> 
> Or maybe just write them off as not worth the struggle. I'd be sick of it. It's how I feel about PayPal and I haven't been banned, I just hate dealing with them so I don't.


Yeah I think that’s what I need to do - it’s just all so insane. It gets my blood pressure up. It bothers me to feel like a criminal without being able to reason with anyone. Oh well.


----------



## Arimara (Jan 19, 2022)

Vicki C said:


> Okay - just tried again. The phone number leads me into an automated system that goes in circles until it hangs up on me. The chat sends me to the account suspension purgatory where the representative tells me that they can’t tell me anything about why I am suspended because it will help me avoid detection while violating their policies. There is no call back option available.
> 
> Looking back at my emails I did make a mistake - when I wanted to return items I canceled the bid, which was stupidly not the right way, and then realized it and initiated a return. So maybe this misstep was what got me kicked out. This was all in the matter of a day. I corrected what I did wrong, returned the items, was credited, and received a good review. Maybe this was it, but it was my ineptitude, not malice. They won’t even tell me though. I’m so mad that I bought the EOs from this company. Slow service and dubious product.



Try "*1-866-961-9253*". I just tried it. it says it's ebay


----------



## Vicki C (Jan 20, 2022)

Arimara said:


> Try "*1-866-961-9253*". I just tried it. it says it's ebay


Yes - I tried that too. I couldn’t get through the automated system, I answered a few questions and eventually they say they don’t use that number any longer and the systems hangs up. I think the only way you can talk to them is to navigate through their help page (not easy, it’s hidden) and get to a point where you can choose the online chat or ask for a callback. The callback is supposed to be open starting at 5:00 am Eastern but was not available when I tried yesterday. Maybe they have staffing issues. I was paranoid that I was flagged for no callback but the online chat person I talked with tried it too and found the same thing.
I’ve put too much energy into this debacle. I should just let it go, I realize that there are people in the world with much bigger injustices than ebay being mean to them. Still upsets me though.


----------



## TheGecko (Jan 20, 2022)

Vicki C said:


> I’ve put too much energy into this debacle. I should just let it go,



Sometimes it's just the principal of the matter.  

Remember when television signals went from analog to digital and the government gave a free converter box (via coupon) to each household?  We didn't need it for the television in the living room since we had a cable box, but we did for the television in the bedroom.  About year later, I took over paying the bills and notice a small $3.00 charge on our cable bill.  I went back through the bills and noticed it showed up around the time we got our box.  So I called to find out what it was.  Turns out the cable company was charging us for the converter box, they said it was because we got the box from them and needed to pay.  I said, "Yes, we did get the box from you.  We gave you our coupon which you would have turned over to the government so you could be reimbursed because you're not in the business of losing money.  Now if you didn't turn in the coupon, then you need to return it to me along with a bill for the box so I can give it to the government for reimbursement.  Or you can simply remove the charge and issue a credit or a check for the previous charges and I won't contact the feds."

Which is what happened...sort of.  I didn't contact the feds, I contacted our local 'investigative reporter' and it cost the cable company hundreds of thousands of dollars...three dollars at a time.


----------



## Vicki C (Jan 20, 2022)

TheGecko said:


> Sometimes it's just the principal of the matter.
> 
> Remember when television signals went from analog to digital and the government gave a free converter box (via coupon) to each household?  We didn't need it for the television in the living room since we had a cable box, but we did for the television in the bedroom.  About year later, I took over paying the bills and notice a small $3.00 charge on our cable bill.  I went back through the bills and noticed it showed up around the time we got our box.  So I called to find out what it was.  Turns out the cable company was charging us for the converter box, they said it was because we got the box from them and needed to pay.  I said, "Yes, we did get the box from you.  We gave you our coupon which you would have turned over to the government so you could be reimbursed because you're not in the business of losing money.  Now if you didn't turn in the coupon, then you need to return it to me along with a bill for the box so I can give it to the government for reimbursement.  Or you can simply remove the charge and issue a credit or a check for the previous charges and I won't contact the feds."
> 
> Which is what happened...sort of.  I didn't contact the feds, I contacted our local 'investigative reporter' and it cost the cable company hundreds of thousands of dollars...three dollars at a time.


That’s a good result - good for you -  I don’t think that’s going to happen for me. eBay can kick out whoever they feel like kicking out. I made a mistake and there’s no way to fix it.


----------



## Arimara (Jan 20, 2022)

Vicki C said:


> Yes - I tried that too. I couldn’t get through the automated system, I answered a few questions and eventually they say they don’t use that number any longer and the systems hangs up. I think the only way you can talk to them is to navigate through their help page (not easy, it’s hidden) and get to a point where you can choose the online chat or ask for a callback. The callback is supposed to be open starting at 5:00 am Eastern but was not available when I tried yesterday. Maybe they have staffing issues. I was paranoid that I was flagged for no callback but the online chat person I talked with tried it too and found the same thing.
> I’ve put too much energy into this debacle. I should just let it go, I realize that there are people in the world with much bigger injustices than ebay being mean to them. Still upsets me though.


Have you tried "get human. com"? I've used that site before for sites like Virgin Mobile (that was years ago) and I found it helpful. It's actually a legitimate site.

Edit- This Article is a nice resource. towards the bottom, it has suggestions as to what to do, since ebay is clearly wrong here. No wonder I rarely use them.


----------



## Vicki C (Jan 20, 2022)

Arimara said:


> Have you tried "get human. com"? I've used that site before for sites like Virgin Mobile (that was years ago) and I found it helpful. It's actually a legitimate site.
> 
> Edit- This Article is a nice resource. towards the bottom, it has suggestions as to what to do, since ebay is clearly wrong here. No wonder I rarely use them.


Thank you for this! It does provide helpful direction. If I get brave I’ll try again. Each encounter with them leaves me feeling unsettled and frustrated.


----------



## Arimara (Jan 21, 2022)

Vicki C said:


> Thank you for this! It does provide helpful direction. If I get brave I’ll try again. Each encounter with them leaves me feeling unsettled and frustrated.


I've been there there too so I totally know what you're talking about. But Ebay isn't Instagram (I got blocked on an account I NEVER USED) and this concerns a vendor that has wronged you. Ebay's course of actions can be looked upon as a form abuse and has been. People have reported the exact same thing with them. That's a far cry from Insta, where, in truth, I would have just treated like a photo album I get bored of.


----------



## Vicki C (Jan 22, 2022)

Arimara said:


> I've been there there too so I totally know what you're talking about. But Ebay isn't Instagram (I got blocked on an account I NEVER USED) and this concerns a vendor that has wronged you. Ebay's course of actions can be looked upon as a form abuse and has been. People have reported the exact same thing with them. That's a far cry from Insta, where, in truth, I would have just treated like a photo album I get bored of.


I know that I made mistakes with the transaction - I don’t use Ebay often (this was last April and I only tried to use it again recently to get a part for my vacuum cleaner). I wanted to return some dubious quality essential oils so I cancelled a bid, which isn’t how it’s done. I fixed it but I’m sure it was seen as malicious. prior to that, I had not received my purchases for quite a while and had complained about it, or filed a ”goods not received” response, and then I didn’t correct that after I did receive the goods - there was no prompt and I didn’t really realize I had to do that. I definitely made stupid mistakes. This all happened right when I was retiring and my granddaughter was being born so my focus was elsewhere. No excuse, I know. Kicking myself now for not being more careful. But the draconian response, and the fact that they won’t tell me what the issues were, is really something. (I think these were the issues. I only have my emails to go by, I can’t see my messages on the site.)


----------



## TheGecko (Jan 22, 2022)

Vicki C said:


> I know that I made mistakes with the transaction - I don’t use Ebay often (this was last April and I only tried to use it again recently to get a part for my vacuum cleaner). I wanted to return some dubious quality essential oils so I cancelled a bid, which isn’t how it’s done. I fixed it but I’m sure it was seen as malicious. prior to that, I had not received my purchases for quite a while and had complained about it, or filed a ”goods not received” response, and then I didn’t correct that after I did receive the goods - there was no prompt and I didn’t really realize I had to do that. I definitely made stupid mistakes. This all happened right when I was retiring and my granddaughter was being born so my focus was elsewhere. No excuse, I know. Kicking myself now for not being more careful. But the draconian response, and the fact that they won’t tell me what the issues were, is really something. (I think these were the issues. I only have my emails to go by, I can’t see my messages on the site.)



I'm stubborn enough that given what they have said and what you have now remembered about the transaction, I would try again.  I would probably do something like:

_Hi...to whom am I speaking?  Hi xx, my name is Vickie and there seems to be an issue with my account.  Before we precede, I want you to know that I've had some time to go back through my emails along with what information you have been allowed to provide and know that it was my ignorance that has created a suspicious circumstance that warranted suspending my account.  If I may, I would like to relate what occurred on my end and see if if that matches your records.

On XX date, I won/made a BIN purchase for Essential Oils from XX company (transaction #).  After not receiving my items by XX date, I filed a "goods not received" with eBay.  I finally received the items on xx date, but I didn't correct the status because 1) there was no prompt to do so and 2) I didn't know I was supposed to.  I soon discovered that the Essential Oils were not as described and that I needed to return them.  Not knowing exactly how eBay works when it comes to returning items under these circumstances, I 'cancelled' the bid thinking that that was the correct course of action.  I was finally able to contact the seller to return some of the Oils to the seller and receive a partial refund.

Now not long after I 'cancelled' the bid, I received an email from eBay saying that my account had been suspended. I honestly thought it was one of the 'spoof' emails that try to get you to click on their link and then steal your information when you log on so I sent the email to eBay's security team. I was in the midst of retiring and had a new grandchild so when I never heard back from eBay I forgot all about it.

Then on xx Date when I went to see if I could find a replacement part for my vacuum cleaner on Ebay and discovered that I couldn't log in. I've gone through several 'chats' and even tried speaking to someone on the phone, but no one will tell me anything other than my accounts has been permanently suspended and that they couldn't tell my why my account was suspended "because I might use the information to circumvent the suspension".

At this point, I'm pretty angry and upset. I've never broken a law in my entire life, I'll pay all my bills and in a timely manner. I haven't used eBay much and it wouldn't bother me not to use it ever again, but because of the horrible treatment I have received by eBay, it is now the principal of the matter. And since I am retired, I have plenty of time and resources to correct this situation.

If you are unable to help me sort this matter out, then I would ask that you transfer me or give me the name and number of someone who can._

If you get nowhere, then set an alarm every day to call.  And let them know that you intend to call EVERY SINGLE DAY until this issue is resolved to your satisfaction.


----------



## Vicki C (Jan 22, 2022)

TheGecko said:


> I'm stubborn enough that given what they have said and what you have now remembered about the transaction, I would try again.  I would probably do something like:
> 
> _Hi...to whom am I speaking?  Hi xx, my name is Vickie and there seems to be an issue with my account.  Before we precede, I want you to know that I've had some time to go back through my emails along with what information you have been allowed to provide and know that it was my ignorance that has created a suspicious circumstance that warranted suspending my account.  If I may, I would like to relate what occurred on my end and see if if that matches your records.
> 
> ...


This truly warms my heart because it is so sensible and well written and I am touched that you took the time to write it. Thank you, thank you. It expresses just what I feel. 
Ok. I’ll try again, and will use this as the template for my communication.


----------



## cmzaha (Jan 22, 2022)

TheGecko said:


> I'm stubborn enough that given what they have said and what you have now remembered about the transaction, I would try again.  I would probably do something like:
> 
> _Hi...to whom am I speaking?  Hi xx, my name is Vickie and there seems to be an issue with my account.  Before we precede, I want you to know that I've had some time to go back through my emails along with what information you have been allowed to provide and know that it was my ignorance that has created a suspicious circumstance that warranted suspending my account.  If I may, I would like to relate what occurred on my end and see if if that matches your records.
> 
> ...


This is perfect. Ask me how stubborn I can get about principles. Sara her in the forum knows. Some of you will remember the issue she had with B&B in which they were going to throw away her returned product and not credit her. I fixed it...


----------



## melinda48 (Jan 23, 2022)

TheGecko said:


> Those so-called 'algorithms' are the reason I don't post much on FB.  I have two warnings for supposedly "violating community standards".  If anyone had actually read the posts, they would have seen that I didn't, and while I can understand that there are probably millions of posts that get flagged and it's easier to write a script that handles the issue, if someone takes the time to contact you, then you should get off your lazy butt and do something about it.  But then again, FB isn't making any money off of me so what do they care.


We belong to a group interested in the Missouri River. Someone posted that they had found a shark’s tooth in the river. Sharks’ teeth have been found before but, apparently, the Facebook police determined this was “false” news and the page was blocked (in time out I guess) for two weeks! It’s amazing what can and cannot be shared.


----------



## TheGecko (Jan 24, 2022)

LO...I just got flagged by FB for violating their so-called Community Standards.  I of course, disagreed and less than a minute later, I received noticed that my comment had been reviewed again and the decision stood.  What the heck?  There is absolutely no way a HUMAN could have made that determination.  So I have filed an appeal with the Oversight Board.  Not that it will do any good, probably make it worse, but hey...it's the principal of the matter.


----------



## gww (Jan 24, 2022)

Guess I am not missing anything as I have never been on face book or Instagram and such.  Must not know what I am missing and all the drama.
Cheers
gww


----------



## TheGecko (Jan 24, 2022)

gww said:


> Guess I am not missing anything as I have never been on face book or Instagram and such.  Must not know what I am missing and all the drama.



It's my only 'social media' and I joined because I was in charge of the 30th HS Reunion.  It has really nice for keeping in touch with the family being so spread out across the country, but it has really gone downhill over the past decade.


----------



## gww (Jan 24, 2022)

TheGecko


> It has really nice for keeping in touch with the family


I am sure most are on it as I have distant relatives tell me things about my kids and grandkids that I don't know about but It has not effected my life adversely just not participating and I am not sure I want to know about every one I know more then my personal interactions with them.  Call me a willing boycotter.
Cheers
gww


----------



## Saponificarian (Jan 24, 2022)

cmzaha said:


> This is perfect. Ask me how stubborn I can get about principles. Sara her in the forum knows. Some of you will remember the issue she had with B&B in which they were going to throw away her returned product and not credit her. I fixed it...



Yep! @cmzaha fixed it! BB told me they were going to destroy the products and not issue a refund. I told @cmzaha and next thing I know, I got a refund alert!


----------

